# Is there a way to find out what kind of router you have w/o...



## anarkyinbrazil (Nov 23, 2007)

actually seeing the router?

i run off a LAN and i want to host games online but i need to know what kind of router i run off of.

is there a way to find out what kind of router im running off of by not actually looking at the router? like find it on the comp?? (sorry if that doesnt make sense)

THANKS!


----------



## remaja (May 15, 2006)

go to your command prompt, and type "ipconfig"

you will see information about your connection.

note the number for your default gateway. it's probaly 

192.168."something"."something"

type that number in your browser. without the http//: or the www. just the number and the "dot"
you should be brought to your router's configuration menu.

the brand should be there. browse throughly and you might find the model number listed there.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Why can't you just look at the router, there's a label on the bottom?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Sounds fishy to me, but that is just my internal instincts playing devils advocate.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I already know the answer.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Visually challenged person or router is "off site"?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think it's "off site", aka the neighbor's house.


----------



## remaja (May 15, 2006)

well it sounded fishy to me already in the first place. you can't game with a wifi anyway. the ping kills.


----------

